
Moloch – Open-Source Large Scale Indexed Packet Capture and Search System - rosaliebee
https://yahoodevelopers.tumblr.com/post/186702933128/dash-open-10-moloch-open-source-large-scale
======
hprotagonist
I suppose verizon is the right entity to choose to name something this, but
really: What sphinx of cement and aluminum bashed open their skulls and ate up
their brains and imagination?

Can we salt the earth after they're gone, too?

~~~
rdtsc
[https://github.com/aol/moloch](https://github.com/aol/moloch)

Comes from AOL. So indeed an ancient and powerful god. The only caveat is to
get it to do anything you have to poses a magic artifact - an original AOL
free trial CD.

But in all seriousness I remember trying it out years ago and it worked pretty
well. It ended put a bit too complex for what we needed, but I remember being
impressed by it.

~~~
inflatableDodo
Presumably, what anybody sees is passed through a firewall to Moloch?

------
jihadjihad
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moloch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moloch)

~~~
theonlyklas
Yeah, what's up with this name? It puts me off immediately knowing of Moloch.
Was everyone at Yahoo okay with this name as they worked on it? It seems so
strange of a choice.

~~~
icedchai
You have no sense of humor, I guess. I love it.

~~~
mwfunk
It's not a joke, it's just a name, so humor has nothing to do with it. The
problem is that it's a weird choice of name. If someone named it "Hitler" or
"Damnation" or "PoopEmoji" it would also be a bad name, but those would also
not be jokes, just bad names.

~~~
icedchai
Sorry, you're wrong. It's a funny name. Get over it.

~~~
theflyinghorse
What makes it funny? I'm serious, I actually don't get it.

~~~
mwfunk
In the Old Testament, Moloch was another tribe's god, and so was a competitor
to Yahweh (the Jewish/Christian/Muslim god). The OT doesn't actually say there
aren't other gods, but rather that you should only worship Yahweh. The OT
describes Yahweh as one god among many others, although he does get credit for
creation to make him seem stronger than those other gods. That eventually
morphed into the notion that there were no other gods at all, many centuries
later, and those competing gods got grandfathered in to being thought of as
demons and devils within the framework of monotheistic Christianity (not sure
about their role in Judaism). In a similar way, pagan gods got grandfathered
in to being Christian saints in many cases, and pagan holidays turned into
Christian holidays.

So: Moloch is a demon, according to Christianity. And I'm guessing the
software involves a daemon process? So...yeah. Real clever. That's some really
sophisticated humor there. Waka waka waka!

------
thatfunkymunki
I currently use this at work (DoD entity) as our full packet capture solution.
Love it and am super happy with the features it has. Interestingly, it's an
AOL product (or was? Last I checked). Wasn't aware those guys still do stuff.

~~~
dguido
Fun fact, Moloch's initial development was funded by DARPA Cyber Fast Track!
Glad to hear it's working out for people in DOD.

~~~
thatfunkymunki
Very cool! I wonder if that played in to the USAF's selection of it for our
defensive cyber platform.

------
badrabbit
Just FYI, CuckooSandbox has good integration with this,which is nice when you
want to find undiscovered badness in your environment that talks to similar
network entities as your sandbox detonation.

------
armitron
I wouldn't want to run this solely based on the fact that they wrote a
tremendous amount of parsers in C. Even worse, it also seems they wrote them
by hand and didn't use a parser generator. This is really not what you should
be doing in 2012-2019.

------
iamwpj
I ran this on our edge and was really impressed. It's a great product --
install and running can happen fast, results are good. Kudos!

------
SiempreZeus
I thought this is about Moloch DAO, the Ethereum-based group.

~~~
emptysongglass
I also thought this. Moloch is a very big deal in the Ethereum space.

